
Decentralized blockchain enables businesses to capitalize on data protection - flywithdolp
https://tide.org/blog/blockchain-data-protection
======
Yuval_Halevi
>In 2019 alone companies including Toyota, Canva, First American, Facebook,
Westpac (the list goes on) have reported data breaches. It’s not hard to
conceive that a single consumer could be affected by multiples of these
company data breaches. It’s alarming how powerless an individual becomes,
given their complete reliance on these organization, entrusted with such
sensitive data.

Well, those problems are gonna get worse and worse in the next few years
that's for sure.

But to be honest We are the one to blame.

We keep using FB even after their data breach and Cambridge Analytica scandal

I guess our memory is just too short

